# Pfad mit JFileChooser ausgeben lassen



## Kanickel (29. Dez 2014)

Hi, also ich hab mir einen JFileChooser erstellt und in diesem will ich eine Datei auswählen und ihren Pfad zurückbekommen ich kann auch ein Datei auswählen jedoch macht er nichts hier mein bisheriger Code
	
	
	
	





```
JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser(new File("."));
	File file = chooser.getSelectedFile();
```
Danke im voraus


----------



## Gucky (29. Dez 2014)

Du bekommst ein File Objekt zurück. Was musst du tun, um aus einem File einen Pfad zu machen?


----------



## Kanickel (29. Dez 2014)

Den File in einen String umwandel oder?
Ich bekomme "null" zurück


----------



## Gucky (30. Dez 2014)

Um dir dabei helfen zu können brauche ich deinen Code.


----------



## Joose (30. Dez 2014)

Lies dir mal in der Dokumentation von File durch welche Methoden alles angeboten werden


----------



## Kanickel (30. Dez 2014)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Um dir dabei helfen zu können brauche ich deinen Code.


also ich habe mit einer JFrame Form einen JFileChooser eingebaut

```
private void jFileChooser1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                              
      
        JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser(new File("."));
	File file = chooser.getSelectedFile().getAbsoluteFile();

     System.out.println(file);
                
    }
```


----------



## Gucky (30. Dez 2014)

Wozu denn getAbsoluteFile? Einfach getFile() und darauf toString() aufrufen.
Oder der chooser gibt null zurück.


----------



## Kanickel (30. Dez 2014)

Danke hat geklappt


----------

